# Graver la distrib Ubuntu



## Fab'Fab (12 Novembre 2006)

Salut
J'ai téléchargé l'iso de la dernière distrib Ubuntu, histoire de voir à quoi ça ressemble (en fait je veux tester ça sur mon mac avant de passer un PC sur Linux).
J'ai essayé de graver l'iso depuis Toast, mais je n'ai jamais réussi à booter depuis mon CD.
Comment dois-je procéder piur avoir un CD bootable?
Merci d'avance!


----------



## supermoquette (12 Novembre 2006)

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto




> *In Mac OS X*
> Note: To burn most ISOs, you can use Apple's Disk Utility (Disk Copy in older versions).
> 
> &#8211; Launch Disk Utility (Applications &#8594; Utilities &#8594; Disk Utility)
> ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Novembre 2006)

Merci SM.
Même en dehors du bar t'es le meilleur! :love:


----------



## Skippy (19 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour,
pour un macbook core 2 duo, quelle version d'ubuntu peux-t-on installer ?
i386 ou amd64 ?


----------



## supermoquette (20 Novembre 2006)

je suppose la i386


----------



## Jack O'Neill (21 Novembre 2006)

Skippy a dit:


> Bonjour,
> pour un macbook core 2 duo, quelle version d'ubuntu peux-t-on installer ?
> i386 ou amd64 ?




Oui je confirme, c'est le version i386 ! Manquerait plus qu'intel se mette à faire du chipset Amd....:mouais:


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Novembre 2006)

Jack O'Neill a dit:


> Oui je confirme, c'est le version i386 ! Manquerait plus qu'intel se mette à faire du chipset Amd....:mouais:



Mieux, du AMD dans les Mac!


----------



## Skippy (21 Novembre 2006)

Ok merci, je t&#233;l&#233;charge !


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (28 Novembre 2006)

Hello,
c'est une bonne nouvelle car j'ai déjà cette version installé sur mon ex PC mort, grillé, obsolète, et je vais donc pouvoir l'installer sur mon futur mac mini  
qui fera tourner si j'ai bien compris les applis Mac OS X et PC!
au début du mac Intel j'ai fait la grimace; c'était pour moi une trahison et puis je me suis habitué a ce mariage contre nature!!! (je vieillis!)
Patrick


----------



## brome (28 Novembre 2006)

Moi, je dis ça, je dis rien, mais vous êtes bien sur qu'une distrib Linux i386 est censée pouvoir booter sur un mactel qui dispose d'EFI en lieu et place d'un BIOS ?:mouais:


----------



## Shinji3rd (30 Novembre 2006)

bonjour,

je viens de me graver la vesion dektop d'ubuntu i386 sur un CD pour l'installer sur mon macbook pro (c2d), mais voilà au lancement tout va bien sauf que le clavier du macbook pro n'a pas l'air d'être reconnu, ce qui m'enmpeche de choisir dans le menu de d'option de lancement, et ensuite qd le bureau tente d'apparaitre c'est le gros bug graphique....  

je me suis trompé de live CD?
qq1 aurait-il une piste pour que je puisse lancer ubuntu et que ça marche?


----------



## G2LOQ (1 Décembre 2006)

Plus d'info sur l'installation de Ubuntu sur un MacIntel ici.


----------



## Shinji3rd (1 Décembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Plus d'info sur l'installation de Ubuntu sur un MacIntel ici.



merci pour la doc, mais arg :hein: ... faut virer boot camp et recommencer les install....
je vais le faire mais plus tard... avec 2 OS je peux qd même tenir un moment


----------



## miz_ici (17 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour
je n'ai jamais essayé d' installer un systeme autre que OSX et Windows. 
Sera t'il facile pour moi d'installer UBUNTU sur un disque externe firewire? Ou vaut il mieux que je laisse tomber cette idée étant totalement néophite du monde linux ?
Merci


----------



## palou (25 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto



Salut bon clairement et méthodiquement (step by step)
je veux installer autre chose que OSX panther sur un bout de disque! Genre Unix/ Ubuntu
Comment je procède sans partir dans tous les sens? Y'à quelqu'un de sympa qui parle normalement pour guider trés connement un néophyte de A à Z
Saint Cloud


----------



## kaos (26 Janvier 2007)

C'est si dur que &#231;a pour les gars qui codent LINUX de sortir une distribution qui s'install normalement ? non faut bidouiller de l'iso ... 10 milliard de distribs ... etc....

si tu es blond et gros c est celle-l&#224;
si tu es moche et int&#233;lligent celle-ci
si t'es petit et beau vaut mieux l'autre !

mais si t'es petit moche et con reste avec window ....

Sans rire j'ai tres envie d'installer ubuntu ... pour plus tard me monter un serveur.


----------



## Skippy (26 Janvier 2007)

de la lecture s'impose...
la philosophie Linux...


----------



## bompi (26 Janvier 2007)

kaos a dit:


> C'est si dur que ça pour les gars qui codent LINUX de sortir une distribution qui s'install normalement ? non faut bidouiller de l'iso ... 10 milliard de distribs ... etc....
> 
> si tu es blond et gros c est celle-là
> si tu es moche et intélligent celle-ci
> ...


Et toi, tu fais quoi, pour faire avancer le développement de Linux, au juste ? Tu sais développer quelque chose ? Montre-nous donc tes réalisations, que l'on s'émerveille !

Rien ne t'_oblige_ à installer Linux, non ?

Une fois que tu auras fait l'installation (réussie) prend alors le temps de pondre un tuto basé sur ton expérience. Au moins auras-tu été plus utile qu'à râler comme tu le fais.


----------



## kaos (26 Janvier 2007)

Je permet &#224; certains de faire semblant de ne pas comprendre le second degr&#233;s et les plaisanteries g&#233;n&#233;ralement signial&#233;es par   c'est d&#233;j&#224; pas mal hein ?

Ne montes pas sur tes grands chevaux bompi ! je t'ai v&#233;x&#233; ou quoi ? tu bosses sur une install bootable lol et tu galeres depuis des mois ? 

En tout cas j'ai vu des d&#233;mos d'ubuntu sur daily motion absolument superbe .... je vais vraiment prendre le temps de me pencher l&#224;-dessus ... l'interface &#224; l'air tres agr&#233;able. Mais je signalais par la blague l&#224;-haut qu'il faut quand meme du temps pour s'y retrouver.


----------



## bompi (26 Janvier 2007)

Mouais ... Le second degr&#233; a bon dos, je trouve.


----------



## G2LOQ (26 Janvier 2007)

kaos a dit:


> En tout cas j'ai vu des démos d'ubuntu sur daily motion absolument superbe ....



Sûrement un coup de Beryl et d'XGL car de base, Gnome n'a rien d'exceptionnel visuellement.


----------



## bompi (26 Janvier 2007)

En effet. Mais le th&#232;me d'Ubuntu, sans &#234;tre renversant, rend bien justice &#224; GNOME et il y a un c&#244;t&#233; simple, discret et efficace que je pr&#233;f&#232;re &#224; KDE [=>KUbuntu].
XUbuntu [XFCE] est bien aussi et comme XFCE est pleinement compatible GTK2, &#231;a marche bien avec les applis GNOME.


----------



## G2LOQ (26 Janvier 2007)

J'avoue que j'aime beaucoup utiliser Gnome (j'ai jamais pu me faire a KDE, même si il y a des choses vraiment sympa avec lui). 

Je crois quand même que la chose que j'ai vu de plus joli reste Enlightenment (même si c'est pas vraiment comparable car pour le moment ça reste seulement un gestionnaire de fenêtres.)


----------



## kaos (26 Janvier 2007)

j'ai mis du temps a comprendre les environements graphiques  

voici la demo sur dailymotion / je n'ai pas eu besoin de cette vid&#233;o pour bouquiner sur le sujet ! c'est bien beryl !
D'ailleur merci bompi parceque c'est toi entre autre qui m'a quand m&#233;me bien &#233;clair&#233; sur le sujet en moins de 3 posts ... ( mais finalement j'ai craqu&#233; &#224; peine la lecture commen&#231;&#233;e
pour ubuntu ppc ... me voil&#224; sur mactel ) et c'est reparti pur un tour  !

mercie beaucoup pour vos posts


----------

